# How to take picture of a glow in the dark object??



## forevergrindin (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I have a question and that is How to take pictures of a glow in the dark object?? I have tried different settings on my camera and cannot come up with the results that I want. I have a digital camera Olympus Stylus 750 if that matters. Please give me some tips.

Thank you.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 5, 2008)

forevergrindin said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have a question and that is How to take pictures of a glow in the dark object?? I have tried different settings on my camera and cannot come up with the results that I want. I have a digital camera Olympus Stylus 750 if that matters. Please give me some tips.
> 
> Thank you.


 

use a black light to illuminate it, I just did this last night only it wasn't glow in the dark material, it was flourescent line, but you will get the same result.......


----------

